# 55 gal barrel tripod feeder



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok I have plenty of barrels at work and can get metal to make tripod legs. When I buy the motor for the feeder do I just cut a hole in the bottom of the barrel? I'm a little confused on how this works can someone give me some tips?


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I built a feeder from a plastic barrel from some ideas I got off here mine is also a tripod and m legs are at a 30 degree angle to answer your question yes you drill a hole in the bottom I got a wild game inovations motor and it had instructions on what size hole to put in it there is a small funnel tha screws over the hole to help feed the spinner hope this helped


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thinks that is what I wanted to know


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I built one last year and one thing I wish I had was a funnel inside my barrel to direct the feed into the hole. Without it you can't get all the feed to the hole.


----------



## CROMAN69Z28 (Oct 24, 2009)

My local Academy Sports had barrel funnels for $2 the other day. Apparently they were left overs, I got 5. Only have 3 barrel feeders but, Why not?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been running barrel feeders for many years, and every one I've had with a funnel turned out to be OK, but all the ones without the funnel -- well, they work just as well. And, since I turn them all upside down each summer to dump the dust and dead bugs out, funnel isn't necessary IMO.


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

Your right, the funnel is not a necessity, but it's the only way to use all your corn. Call it a simple luxury. If you keep your feeder semi-full then not a problem.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

do your barrels have the removable lids with the snap ring? when i built mine, i used a moutrie timer/spinner, it comes with a template and complete instructions and hardware. I used part of the top of a 4 legged windmill for my support and it is near 10' to the top of the barrel,..but i happen to have a work truck with a utility bed,...which i can stand on to dump in the corn,..just the right height. you could also carry it up a 8' ladder, just dont lean against them tho,...also,..i staked mine down and welded feet to the legs,...i have seen them fall over fairly easy. and without the feet, the pipes can settle in the ground and tip them


----------



## misty (Apr 21, 2009)

i put a broom handle thru the hole in mine the deer push it around and the feed falls to the ground works great no need for a motor


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

Go to the spin-tech website and buy the kit. Comes with mounting bracket and all built right in. Just bolt/screw it to the center of your hole and you're all set. Use the 12 volt system as it throws farther and the spin plate system they have prevents racoons and other varmints from tearing up the feeder.


----------

